# Euro v. American Ties



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi all. I just found out that the AML aluminum 332 track isn't available in US ties and the check is in the mail. Do you think this is a big deal for me, my switches are all USATs.

Thanks
Mario


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

It's an appearance thing, really. Only you can decide if you prefer US or Euro ties... which perhaps is based on what you're modeling. If you're ballasting the track, the ties fade into the background--in my opinion--and wouldn't be a problem unless you're really concerned about prototypical accuracy.

I will say that you might notice if more if you have the AML Eruo-tie track mixed in with the USAT US-tie switches. Especially if it's not just the spacing but the tie color.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

When my RR was built Aristo was the most readily available track n the UK as far as I could see. Over time, as the track extended. I bought both US and Euro ties. I have to be honest I don't notice the difference - my track is a dirt level - and as Riderdan says unless you a striving for prototypical accuracy then why worry. Look out for the best buys would be my advice.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mario

I agree with the previous posters. The tie spacing is only important if you are making a diorama for a museum, where historical accuracy is needed.

I have black ties, brown ties, and wide and narrow spaced ties on my layouts, Arizona (not ballasted) and Virginia (ballasted). I don't notice the differences and no one has ever made a comment. The ties are just part of the background. In my opinion it doesn't really matter, but you have to be pleased with what you put down. It is your RR and you are the only one who matters.

You might get questioning looks if you mixed European and North American cars in a single consist, but ties are no big deal. When I started in large scale in 1980, I pulled LGB Colorado narrow gauge cars with European LGB engines. There were no NA engines then only cars.

My Virginia layout has a mixture of European style and North American style POLA buildings. Again that is just part of the background, no one seems to know or care, especially me.

Chuck


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I been running USA trains big switches and Aristo five foot track,with euro ties for six years. Don't really bother 
me. Don't really notice it after ballast is down.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't hink tie spacing or color is really an issue especially when you are running narrow gauge.
The prototype has all sorts of variations there too.

Wjat might be more noticable and catch people's eye is the color of the brass rail - some brass rail gets darker over time whereas other brass rail stays bright and shiny.
I prefer the one that gets darker.

Knut


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Agree with Chuck....doesn't make a lot of difference. I have been purchasing the LGB 10003 track tie replacements for flex and just try to keep them the same within a main line or trunk line. My switches are a mix as well (usually go with what I consider a good price on used....Ha). But as the UV and heat finally gets to a section of track, they are getting replaced with the European style....good prices from both Reindeer Pass and Renault. You always seem to have maintenance...oh, it is a good time to really clean those rails when you replace the ties...just saying. Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Shucks ... Ignorance WAS such bliss.... I always thought they were just a funky Chinglish miscommunication.... 
I don't think my supplier knew the difference, I didn't, all I knew is I didn't like brass and this was the only SS on the shelf.
Gawd another reason to toss at night! Thanks guys.
John


----------



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

Well the owner of the shop I ordered all the track from says it's all pretty much Euro ties, USAT and Aristo so I guess it doesn't really matter anyway.

Thanks All 
Mario


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually that's not true, USAT is US spacing, Aristo had both, although it's hard to find the US spacing now.

It will only bother you if you stare at the track. The difference is less apparent after ballasting.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually USA Trains is Euro spacing. Aristo had both types.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have Accucraft / AML flex in both American and Euro style spacings. Sectional is Euro.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I wasn't looking at the spacing, I was looking at the hold downs instead of spikes.
What are the diffs between Europe STD ga. and the US?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The Euro ties are wider and hold the rail better


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most obvious is the spacing between the ties. I'll have to look at my USAT track, I swear the spacing was closer to the Aristo US...

here's us vs euro spacing










After a bit more searching:




















As usual, Robby is right!

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I'm looking at my June 2015 Garden Railways magazine and Marc's "From the Editor" article is on track, ties and tie spacing. 
As for me, I agree with above comments that I don't even notice it.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------

